# Numerology and Enneagram related?



## Teddy Daniels (Aug 15, 2012)

I've known of numerology and it's dedicated fan base for quite some time but always considered it to be quite absurd, seeing as how it relies on the date of birth. Regardless, I was bored and decided to try it, finding this link.

Lotus Tarot Numerology

Upon entering my information I saw I had the life path 6 and immediately thought of a possible relation to enneagram. I entered my girlfriends information and received the life path of 5, which is also her enneagram as well. The descriptions also seemed accurate of the enneagram types (from my perception). After reading there were 9 'main paths' I decided to make this post here.

My simple request and reasoning for this post, is that I would like to ask those interested to enter their birth dates into the 'calculator' and reply here with their enneagram and life path number, in order to test whether or not others experience the same. And if they'd like, their opinions would be lovely too ^.^

I'm sort of baffled by this, and find it hard to believe that the two could be related... Actually, I find it hard to believe in numerology fullstop.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

My enneagram is 9, my life path was 6.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

My enneagram type is 6, my numerology number is 7.


----------



## Hespera (Jun 3, 2011)

Huh. As it so happens, mine matches: 6 & 6. I don't put much stock in it, but it's something else fun to think about.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm an E9 and my life path is 1...I am a 9w1 though so...


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Enneagram 9. Life path number is 7.

However, my name number is 9 - "HUMANIST, will love unconditionally and work ceaselessly."


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm a 6 and I got 6. :laughing:


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

My SO is a 4, his life path is 6

My sister is an 8 her life path is 7


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

My enneagram is a Five, my number is a five.

Some of the Five description fits me well. However:

_ You make friends easily; your personality is upbeat and often inspiring attracting people from all walks of life...You have a way of words and an uncanny ability to motivate others. You can be in sales, advertising, publicity, promotion, politics or any profession that requires your communication skills and understanding of people._

Hahaha, no.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know how entering your name and DOB into a calculator would yield that kind of profile, but I'm a sucker for these kinds of things. I got 2 as my life path number. I don't think I "galvanize" every situation I enter or "inspire people." But these profiles are non-specific by nature.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Ellis Bell said:


> I don't know how entering your name and DOB into a calculator would yield that kind of profile, but I'm a sucker for these kinds of things.


Name numbers are calculated using a system of numerical values being assigned to letters, and then the numbers of each letter being added together, and finally the compound number being added until a single value is acheieved (for instance 37 would be added as 3+7=10, then 1+0= 1).

The same is done directly with the numbers of a birthdate to yield the "destiny number", for example 4 - 14 - 1982 would be added as 4+1+4+1+9+8+2 = 29, 2+9=11, 1+1 = 2.

"Psychic number" is just a number of the day you were born, for instance if I was born August 26, I'd add 2+6 = 8. My psychic number would be 8. So would the number be for someone born on the 8th, or the 17th of a month. All 8s.

As for how interpretations are done, wach number is associated with a planetary ruler (similar to astrology). The numbers are usually 1 = sun, 2=moon, 3=jupiter, 4=uranus, 5=mercury, 6=venus, 7=neptune, 8=saturn, 9=mars...and each planet has a supposed litany of characteristics.

There, I've removed the mystery for everyone.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm a 5w4


"What does a Life Path number of 3 mean?"

You possess a great talent for creativity and self expression. Many writers, poets, actors and musicians are born under the 3 Life Path. You are witty, possess a gift for gab, and savor the limelight. 

Your talent for the expressive arts is so abundant that you may well have felt drawn to becoming an artist while still very young. Your artistic abilities can only be developed, however, through discipline and commitment to the true development of your talent. Commitment, concentration and hard work are the only means of bringing forth your talent.

Thanks to your gift for self expression, you can be the life of the party, and the center of attention. However, you could easily squander your talent by becoming a social butterfly.

Your creativity is the gift that can give you the comfort and luxury you desire, but not without continual focus and discipline. 

You are optimistic and possess the resilience to overcome many setbacks. You are socially active, popular, and inspire people with your sunny 'happy go lucky' attitude. 

You can be generous to a fault. Many people born under the 3 Life Path have difficulty handling money because they can be disorganized and not particularly serious about their responsibilities.

You are emotional and vulnerable. When hurt, you withdraw into a cloud of silence, eventually emerging from your reticence with jokes and laughter that cover up your true feelings. You can become moody and cynical when depressed. You can succumb to sarcastic remarks, which can be painful to those around you. 

When used positively, your talent for self expression can be a great inspiration force in the world, uplifting others, and bringing much success and happiness to you.


*Well I am into the arts and I do feel vulnerable but "social butterfly" and "life of the party"; I really don't think so*.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Currently typed as 9, and got 9.

_Some_ of it fits, but it's pretty general of course.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

I'm a 9 and my life path number is 8. Some of it is relatable, but I'm not sure how well it stacks up with enneagram.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm a 4, my lifepath is 5--and from what I've read about 5, it sounds more like E7. I don't give numerology much credence.

EDIT:

Incidentally--

* *






*"What does a Life Path number of 5 mean?"*

The key to your personality is freedom. Holyrockthrower, you love travel, adventure, variety and meeting new people. You possess the curiosity of a cat and long to experience all of life.
You love to be involved in several things at the same time as long as you are not tied down to any one area. You like change, new things and new horizons. You make friends easily; your personality is upbeat and often inspiring attracting people from all walks of life.
You have a way of words and an uncanny ability to motivate others. You can be in sales, advertising, publicity, promotion, politics or any profession that requires your communication skills and understanding of people. However, you likely lack discipline and order. You can also be impulsive, doing or expressing things you regret later.
Freedom and a need for adventure sometimes is not properly controlled by those born with this Life Path, causing problems with drug abuse, overindulgence in food or sex, or generally abusing the gift of life.
You are sensual and love to taste all of life. Sex, food and other sensory experiences are essential to the enjoyment of your life. You find it difficult to commit to one relationship, but once committed you can be as faithful as an old dog.
You are multi-talented and possess a variety of diverse abilities. However, discipline and focus are the true keys to your success. Without these many of the tasks you begin will remain unfinished and you will fail to realize the true fruits of your abilities. With hard work and perseverance the sky is the limit.
You may have been perceived as a wild child by adults and a source of concern by your family. However, do not be obliged to hurry your choice of career. You are often a late-bloomer and need to experience life before you can truly know and commit to your heart's desire.
Holyrockthrower, your challenge is to learn the true meaning of freedom. Change is constant in your world requiring adaptability and courage. Try to maintain an exercise program, keep your body in shape and limber. The flexibility and durability of your body will promote security and confidence within you.
You yearn for freedom and self-employment attracts you powerfully. Your challenge is to settle into one area to cultivate your ability sufficiently to earn a living and attain success. Once you find your niche the motivation and inspiration you supply others will bring you much in return, you will find your friends and colleagues supporting and promoting you on the road to success.






It is actually somewhat true of the way I've lived my life...but not enough that I'd start to correlate it with the enneagram, or even seriously use it as a tool in my life.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I got 8. So apparently I'm an ENTJ, going by that description.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Life path 1

Enneagram 9w1


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

Well I got life path 8 and it does sound vaguely like enneagram 8. Shame enneagram 8 is the type I least relate to.

If you only need one exception to break a rule to prove that it's logically flawed then I am numerology's exception I'm afraid. Very little of it applied to me even in its vaguest.


----------



## stefaniajw (Jun 3, 2020)

Teddy Daniels said:


> I've known of numerology and it's dedicated fan base for quite some time but always considered it to be quite absurd, seeing as how it relies on the date of birth. Regardless, I was bored and decided to try it, finding this link.
> 
> Lotus Tarot Numerology
> 
> ...





Teddy Daniels said:


> I've known of numerology and it's dedicated fan base for quite some time but always considered it to be quite absurd, seeing as how it relies on the date of birth. Regardless, I was bored and decided to try it, finding this link.
> 
> Lotus Tarot Numerology
> 
> ...


My life path number is 6 and my enneagram 2


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Someone's lifepath is essentially telling how his or her life will generally unfold weither he/she likes it or not. I has less to do with overall personality than the contract he or she signed upon arriving on Earth. For example : a 2 lifepath will have to develop its empathy and collaborative skills in order to create meaningful and intimate relationships in life or else he or she will continuously encouter obstacles and emotional traumas in this particular area of life. An 8 lifepath will have to deal with money in an efficient and disinterested manner or it he or she will encounter financial problems and extremist attitude towards money in general, either embracing it or rejecting it alotgether.

If you truly want to compare numerology to the enneagram then use your expression number (numerical values of the letters comprising your whole name : first, middle and last names).


----------

